# Any One Know Where Tania Herring Is Now



## HighOctane (Mar 21, 2012)

Her facebook page says she's in Selah Washington. It is true that she did get off from the charges. Seems like the Linn County Sherrif's department screwed up in getting the search warrant to come onto the property. The charges from what I have gotten from the local paper were dismissed with prejudice meaning that the DA's office can still refile the charges against her. Meanwhile she can continue to have and treat horses the same way as before she was charged and not be monitored.


----------



## kwendt (Mar 21, 2012)

*Tania Herring is RIGHT BACK IN BUSINESS BREEDING HORSES*



hello Dolly said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where Tania Herring is now, she is the lady in Oregon that had 31 counts of neglect and horse abuse. Tania is telling everyone that she just got a slap on the wrist with no charges, Is this true? I wonder all the time if she is out there doing the same horrible thing to her animals:twisted: as before.


 
So much for justice in the abuse of horses in Oregon . . maybe Washington will be the state to say enough is enough


Here is her ad on Craigslist:
*Stallions at Stud. Several Breeds (Selah, WA)*
​Date: 2012-03-16, 9:20PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
​ 
These guys are new to the area, as am I. 
Stallions Standing for 2012

I have a Palomino XAQHA, FIRES TUFF EFFORT
GRANDSON OF FIRE WATER FLIT 2004 LEADING BARREL HORSE SIRE

Grulla AQHA/NFQHA, SGT POCO STEEL DUST
THROWS BRINDLING TO HIS FOALS. DOUBLE BRED POCO BUENO

Buckskin AQHA/NFQHA, REQUEST FOR TENDER
CARRIES A DULITE GENE. SON OF NU STAR TENDER, WHO IS A TOP 
FIVE HALTER STALLION AND HAS MULITIPLE ROMs IN ABRA

Bay AQHA/NFQHA, CHARGE IT TARI
LAST LIVING SON OF MR CHARGE BAR, WHO WAS AN NCHA SUPERIOR 
CUTTING CHAMPION, AND SIRED MANY MONEY EARNING BARREL HORSES

Homozygous, Bay Tobiano APHA, BOOMERANG BANG
GRANDSON OF LUCKY STRAW, WHO HAS ROMs IN WESTERN PLEASURE, BARREL RACING,REINING, STEER STOPPING, AND WESTERN RIDING.1977` APHA RESERVE NATIONAL CHAMPION AGED HALTER STALLION WITH 122 PTS. ALSO HAS GO MAN GO A TOP BARREL HORSE SIRE

Black Tobiano APHA, FOXYS FORMAL BANDIT
GRANDSON OF TABASCO PRODUCER OF MANY BARREL AND RACE MONEY EARNERS
GRANDSON OF LADY HUSH HONEY, WHO IS BARREL HORSE SIRE, OUR HUSH MONEY'S DAM

Bay Tobiano Paso Fino, LASO
OLD FOUNDATION LINES, PARENTS WERE IMPORTED FROM SPAIN.
2012 WILL BE HIS FIRST YEAR STANDING

Sorrel w/Flaxen Mane and Tail AQPA, MR HOT STUFF
ONE OF THE ONLY QUARTER PONY STALLIONS STANDING IN THE NORTHWEST. ALWAYS
PLACES IN TOP FIVE AGAINST QUARTER HORSE AND PAINT STALLIONS. HAS SHOWN 
ENGLISH, WESTERN, JUMPING, HALTER, REINING, SHOWMANSHIP

Palomino ASPC, BELLAVISTA'S LAST SUN
SON OF BELLAVISTA GORGEOUS BO WHO WAS #3 HALTER AND DRIVING PONY FOR
YEARS. SUNNY IS 100% COLOR PRODUCER



Stud Fees are $500 each on the Horses. The Quarter Pony Stud is $350, The Shetland is $150. All are LFG. Mare care is Separate


I have more pics of them and their foals. If you would like to come meet them. 541-974-3944

All stallions pedigrees are on allbreedpedigree.com 



· Location: Selah, WA
· it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interest
PostingID: 2873603903


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

*When will Tania Herring have any peace?*

For people that were not apart of any of the action or story that happen to Tania Herring many have alot to say with out the facts. When those horses were seized many were resold for a profit, foals broke their necks because the handers didn't relize they were not halter broke. Many people made a name for themselfs and put the horses at more risk. If you were taking care of negeleted horses how would they look when you first got them? Do you really know what it takes? Is it possible that you all got caught up in the media and belived what you were told? How about putting your energy in to saving the wild horses on the ranges that are all breeding right now. Pool your resourses and drop them some hay...that would be time better spent.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

also..they dropped all the charges because they didn't have any evidence. There was food, shelter, medical attention and before and after pictures. The sheriff was going on talk from so called professionals who would not come to court to to be questioned. ooops Do they still hang horse thieves?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

HighOctane said:


> The charges from what I have gotten from the local paper were dismissed with prejudice meaning that the DA's office can still refile the charges against her..


Charges dismissed with prejudice means exactly the opposite of what you have stated.





HighOctane said:


> Meanwhile she can continue to have and treat horses the same way as before she was charged and not be monitored.


Whatever this woman has or has not done, she is not a convict of any court. So yes, she can go about her life and not be "monitored".

That is how our judicial system is supposed to work. Or would you rather have it some other way?


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

At some point the hope is people can move forward. I find that the horse world is filled with alot people who talk about other people and everyone is an expert. It makes me wonder if they relize how much work is it takes to show,train and breed quality horses. Also I wonder if they know how long it takes to put weight on a horse that has been starved. A horse is only as good as the rider or handler at that moment. It's always easier to blame someone else for what you can't do or haven't done. Our Judicial system took alook at Tania's Practices and desided she was not guilty. Folks please rein in your envy, jealousy or whatever continues to fuel this gossip train..with hardwork, education and deadication you can win blue ribbons too. Surely that would be a better thing to do. Folks, Help me put and end to this cause it's over. Tania will always continue to pay because that's the way horse world works reputation is everything. No matter how many people and horses she has rescued, trained and helped.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

truthseeker, I find your last comment down right comical. Do you really think people are still talking about it because of jealousy or envy?! That is hilarious! It is clear by your username here that you are not in a position to have an unbiased opinion, however, your claim that others may be jealous is very amusing. The reason that people are still talking about it is because here, those that abuse horses offend us all. 

Starved horses do take some time to put the weight back on. However, if you pick up a rescue horse, it should be easily traceable where the horse came from and how long you've had it. 

This isn't about envy or jealousy...there is nothing to be jealous over. Poorly bred horses are a dime a dozen. This is about folks being concerned about the humane treatment of horses.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

like I said, everyone thinks they are an expert and knows it all. Even if they weren't there to get the facts or haven't done their research. otherwise it wouldn't yank their chain. Truth is truth...who decides these days what is well bred or not? Then ask yourself what does it take to sell news papers or make a name for yourself or your new nonprofit business? then lastly folks, ask yourself if you and your friends own practices would pass others expectations in the horse world? Ever wonder ?


----------



## kwendt (Mar 21, 2012)

Oregon didn't get her because they didn't follow EXACT procedure. Maybe Washington will do a better job. I'm afraid I do know much more about this than I wish I did. Tania was "cheating" people to get her horses before she had too many horses to take care of properly. I know of what I speak on this subject. Nevertheless she's a hoarder and got in over her head like many people do. Like hoarders or abusers who are caught, they simply move to another state and start right back up. Because Oregon dropped the ball, she is in the adjoining state doing what she did in Oregon . . . starting over breeding horses to stallions that have a genetic defect which they pass on to their foals (I also have first hand knowledge about this) . . . eventually she will be back in the headlines in Selah Washington for the same crimes commited in Oregon. Just a matter of time.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

Genetic defect? that would require alot of time and money to see if it was true, Did you spend the money and time? Doesn't much matter, I'm sure you know the latest on Tania. Did you see her add about selling out? Check out the blood lines they are impressive, But of course you know all about that too.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Was it true or untrue that she had over 100 horses on a 12-acre lot? That seems to be a simple issue of counting correctly. I'm pretty sure you don't need an expert to testify on that particular issue. If the basics of that are true, even not taking into account any disease or death, it is still awful.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

truthseeker said:


> like I said, everyone thinks they are an expert and knows it all. Even if they weren't there to get the facts or haven't done their research. otherwise it wouldn't yank their chain. Truth is truth...who decides these days what is well bred or not? Then ask yourself what does it take to sell news papers or make a name for yourself or your new nonprofit business? then lastly folks, ask yourself if you and your friends own practices would pass others expectations in the horse world? Ever wonder ?


down the line the well breed horse.. that one horse who makes him well breed... he was nothing till a good owner trainer and ridder made him something. just because people have horses that go back to seabuiscut or whatever does make them well breed but eventualy down the line someone was just a normal grade horse.
im not even going to comment about the lady. i know little of it and all i have to say is none of us are god but karma sucks and hell deal with her laterr.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

" He was nothing till a good owner trainer and rider made him something."
and pays the money it takes to get his name out there, campaigning is not cheap. This is so true. But the horse world has always liked talking and dropping names it's the nature of the business...so on that note I am leaving this conversation and leaving you with a thought to ponder...How many mini's could comfortable be on an acre of land? and if you were boarding horses how long would they be staying? could they be staying only a week? Remember folks this was just one day when the news papers wrote a story. Consider the facts. This is still America and we are suppose to be innocent until proven Guilty.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 9, 2012)

I also agree with karma and all the hate that has been put out there against Tania Herring will come back to the owners of it. There is a fine line between stalking and what some call concern.


----------



## crazyhorsefamily (Apr 23, 2012)

This is easy, CHARGES WERE DROPPED, NOT ENOUGH EVIDENCE...LET IT GO....Yes, is in Selah, big friggin deal. Let her stay there and do what she needs to do to make a living. Unless she is affecting your life, why does it matter. Horse people are the first to judge, others, other peoples horses and so on. google peoples name's and if they are shady, you will know. Leave that up to someone else to decide if they want to deal with her. It is so old listening to Tania Herring Drama. To the person who says she has personally seen her do all this bad genetic stuff and cheating people?? Really??? then who are you to come on hear to be better than anyone else? You must have been a partner then, why else would someone let you come in and watch them do all this bad stuff???Come on now, your statement does not even sound believable unless you are a trader yourself...Have a great day people..I am dont with my rant..Sorry everyone..


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

why are we worried about these horses and there owner and our government doing something they do the same thing to mustangs that belong out in the wild. so how exactally are they going to convict someone of penning horses when they run wild ones for thousands of miles killing foals and penning them up? i wouldnt own a mustang if it were the last horse on the planet you know why? it just tells them there right to do this. that they can make money we already took over 10 million acres that the gov. said they could have. and they only get out if there a pretty color. watch the cloud videos. its sad. lets help them not worry about some random person out there that we cant stop we can tell the government that we want the stangs left wild


----------



## AJones0926 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tania Herring is now located in Selah/Yakima WA area. 
I know this because it is where I got my horse Megan from. She claimed that Megan was POA. When we first got Megan a year ago, she was so skinny it was disgusting. We put weight on her and she started to look great. Tania had claimed that she was also pregnant and that she was sure of it. She was wrong. So we gave Megan back a little later and had her try again. This time she was positive she was pregnant. But when we got Megan back from her again, she had lost all the weight that we put on her and she came back lame in her right hip. I had moved and my Aunt who took VERY good care of her had her for a while and during the process of them moving, Tania had Megan back again. A week later after getting everything settled I got Megan back and she was SO skinny it broke my heart and it was disgusting. A week after having her in a stable place and in her own pin for feeding, she became Colic because she was so happy to be eating good hay. 204$ later and a late night vet visit, the vet had confirmed that she was not pregnant and she was massively under weight. Also she came home with lice. To make everything even more interesting, we had every type of horse breeder look at her and everyone had confirmed that she is no way POA. She is in fact Arabian/Quarter. Her body structure, attitude, and movement is Arab and her height is Qtr. She is only 14.3 hands but her trot and canter is as smooth as a baby's bottom. And she runs with her tail up. Shows how much this lady really knows about horses. Makes me wonder how many other horses she has sold for false breeds. 
This woman has never gave me a good vibe when I first met her and now I know why. I really hope their are other people that have dealt with her and have noticed the same thing because I would like to report her for good this time and make sure that she CAN NOT have any horses.


----------



## Cowgirl Image (Mar 24, 2013)

A jones:
1. Horses don't go massively underweight In one week
2. How could you not tell the difference between a poa and an Arab/qh!?
3. Why are you breeding a unreg "rescue" pony
4. Why in the hell would you send a horse out for breeding to a place you think doesn't take care of horses properly!!!!!!!!!!
I like Tania, you can say whatever you want.
But Atleast get education for you start a stupid rant!


----------



## kwendt (Mar 21, 2012)

She will do anything including selling or trading a horse to someone that is dangerous enough to cause death. I can say this because its a matter of public record. I only pray before anyone does any business with her, they google her name


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Whoa there Greenbryer, there's a little more to the BLM and the mustang issue than the Cloud videos. As for only getting out "if there a pretty color"...have you ever actually BEEN to an adoption? Sure, the pretty colored ones bring more, but there are ALOT of plain Jane beauties out there....including my little brown mare. Get educated please.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Truthseeker, I find it curious that you seem to have joined the forum only to participate in this thread. Do you have direct connections to those involved?


----------

